# black oxide vs charcoal



## Dorit

Ive been using black oxide as a colorant, but as you know, it runs black. Does activated charcoal powder do the same thing?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yeah not a fan of oxides for this reason, less is certainly more. I love the bamboo charcoal, never seen anything this dark, and no it does not stain wash cloths. I bought all a girl had on a vendor site on facebook, after buying a smaller amount and using it. I love the label appeal also. Vicki


----------



## Dorit

Great idea, I have tons of bamboo growing, Ill burn some. Thanks a lot. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines

With activated charcoal, if you don't use enough, it's grey and not black. With too much, suds can be a bit grey. I don't use a wash cloth so I don't know if it would stain, but I would think not.


----------



## Dorit

Has anyone tried using ash from the woodburning stove as a colorant in CP soap?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

I have and use the charcoal- hate it! I never get a true black either...no matter how much or little I use. I was playing with an old dragon's blood fragrance that I found while cleaning out the fragrance in the kitchen,hall,bathroom,& soap room...sigh anyway....Wasn't impressed...at all

Lynn


----------



## Dorit

Lynn, are you sure its activated charcoal and not black iron oxide? If its charcoal and you no longer want it, Ill take it off your hands if the price is right. Dorit


----------



## Kalne

I get a nice black with act. charcoal. And yes, if you don't use enough you get grey.....found that out with a batch I did last week when I incorrectly read my card as teaspoon instead of tablespoon. LOL It's also nice mixed with um. blue for a blue grey color.


----------



## Dorit

Do you find that if you use enough to get black then it bubbles and runs black?


----------



## Kalne

No, not at all. White lather with maybe a slight gray tinge.


----------



## Dorit

Good news. I'll switch


----------



## Tim Pruitt

Hi Dorit,
I tried PM you but your inbox is full. Can you email me at [email protected] ?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Dorit,
Sorry I need some form of black otherwise I'd give it to you. I got it from natures garden and I think it was a pretty decent price  

Lynn


----------



## Dorit

No problem, I understand. Its less than $17 pp. Thanks.


----------

